# [SOLVED] Creative sb0410 software?



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

about a year ago, at the local recycling center I found a whole bunch of old dell dimension desktops and snagged a few sound cards out of them. long story short, I have been reading the official manual for model - sb0410 and seems like these card originally came with drivers, and software. I am interested in this software, but i cant seem to track down any downloads on the internet. My main interest is in the EAX sound ability for games. Is it possible to locate a downloadable copy of this software? Or, is the software essentially useless? I figure since i did manage to dl and install the driver, all the EAX and special features in this card are already enabled by default.
Just looking for some info. Thanks a bunch 8]

~wOrm


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: Creative sb0410 software?*

Actually I found the software pack. Believe it or not, of all places, at the creative webiste! Here is the almighty link for anyone else. Just so I feel like I accomplished something. 
Thanks (who am i thanking??)

Creative Worldwide Support
(search down to "Creative Basic Audio Suite") - click download!


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: Creative sb0410 software?*

Well nevermind. PLease close this thread 8] The download didnt work with this sound card. I am embarassed FOREVER


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Creative sb0410 software?*

If the cards were from Dells, then they likely used drivers specific to Dell. If you knew the PC models, the drivers are likely available from Dell.

For that matter, the drivers should be available from Creative. You don't need software for EAX support, it's a hardware and driver implemented feature.


----------

